# What is the best brand of Magic



## andrewki (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi guys.

Just wanted to ask, what is the best brand of Magic for speedsolving

Thanks
Andrewki


----------



## theace (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm not too sure, but I've heard that it doesn't really matter. Check the size before buying though. I have a lingao and it's quite decent.


----------



## RCTACameron (Dec 13, 2010)

I recommend Guo Jia.


----------



## theace (Dec 13, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> I recommend Guo Jia.


 
Any specific reason? I have a Lingao right now though I don't mind trying new ones! Link Plox!


----------



## Jukuren (Dec 13, 2010)

LA sucks... mini LA sucks.... ghost hand was pretty awesome..... those are the only ones i have used


----------



## theace (Dec 13, 2010)

Is the ghost hand one there on lightake? If it is, could you gimme a link?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 14, 2010)

It doesn't make a difference, except I hear sanding the corners of the tiles help. And the strings effect it. But that's it. I find the gold strings on LT to be interesting.
To answer your question, Lingao and GhostHand will do you good.


----------



## theace (Dec 14, 2010)

Is there any tutorial on this? Because I really need to get my magic to be faster before Feb!


----------



## That70sShowDude (Dec 14, 2010)

Cubetwist > LA


----------



## avgdi (Dec 14, 2010)

theace said:


> Is there any tutorial on this? Because I really need to get my magic to be faster before Feb!


 
Erik's tutorial, I do it the second way.


----------



## theace (Dec 15, 2010)

avgdi said:


> Erik's tutorial, I do it the second way.


 
I can already solve a magic. I was talking about a tutorial on a magic mod or something that will make it go faster


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 15, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> Cubetwist > LA


 This. I <3 my CT.


----------



## theace (Dec 17, 2010)

What's the difference between the Cubetwist and the Hardcover Version?


----------



## collinbxyz (Dec 17, 2010)

avgdi said:


> Erik's tutorial, I do it the second way.


 
I think he meant tutorial on how to sand down the tiles.


----------



## theace (Dec 17, 2010)

Exactly. And could you tell me how the cubetwist magic differs from the hardcover version?


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Dec 17, 2010)

I got a cubetwist i think its great but im not really into magics


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 19, 2010)

theace said:


> I can already solve a magic. I was talking about a tutorial on a magic mod or something that will make it go faster


 
There's no mod. Just practice without breaking.


----------



## skatemaster78 (Dec 19, 2010)

Ghost Hand.


----------



## caramba2654 (Dec 21, 2010)

Rubik's one with stronger strings and sanded tiles. At least is what I use.


----------



## theace (Dec 22, 2010)

How do you sand the tiles?


----------



## moogra (Dec 22, 2010)

I seriously don't understand how brands even matter for this. I solve using new ones (not broken in at all) in competitions and my times aren't much different at all.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 22, 2010)

theace said:


> How do you sand the tiles?


 
With a dremel or sandpaper. I do them at the corners.


----------



## theace (Dec 23, 2010)

Lol. I know that! My bad! It should have been phrased as "WHERE do you sand the tiles?". Corners. OK.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 25, 2010)

theace said:


> Lol. I know that! My bad! It should have been phrased as "WHERE do you sand the tiles?". Corners. OK.


 
Don't sand it to dust. Just round the corners, kinda like the A-V, but on a different part.


----------



## theace (Dec 25, 2010)

I see. I'm going to try this.


----------

